# Furia Conte contro il suo secondo in Chelsea Arsenal 3-1.Video.



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2017)

Conte, anche quando vince, non si ferma manco per un secondo. Questa volta l'ex Ct dell'Italia si è arrabbiato contro il suo secondo, Alessio. Addirittura spingendolo con furia e rabbia. Il motivo non ancora chiaro.

Video al secondo post


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Febbraio 2017)

Sarà il giubbino nero lucido, ma a me sembra prenda un uomo intrappolato in una busta dell'immondizia e lo salvi, eroe


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2017)

A me sta simpatico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2017)

Merita di vincere la Champions League, perché è un grandissimo allenatore.


----------



## Djici (4 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Impossibile non gasarti quando lo vedi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahah quello si era preso magari qualche minuto di riposo "tanto vinciamo pure questa ormai.. siamo a +75".. manco quello con conte ahaha magari fosse venuto al Milan !


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

Sarà anche un grande allenatore, ma questo come persona è a livello Gattuso


----------



## prebozzio (6 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà anche un grande allenatore, ma questo come persona è a livello Gattuso



In realtà, in questi mesi si è distinto per tanti bellissimi gesti


----------



## kolao95 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Sarà. Lo apprezzo molto più per quello che fa la sua squadra in campo che per queste cavolate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In realtà, in questi mesi si è distinto per tanti bellissimi gesti



Ma chiaro, non stiamo parlando del male in persona, ci mancherebbe


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In realtà, in questi mesi si è distinto per tanti bellissimi gesti



Tipo quali? La mia non è una domanda provocatoria, ma è semplice curiosità. Son curioso di sapere che ha fatto di bello il buon Andonio


----------



## wfiesso (9 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà anche un grande allenatore, ma questo come persona è a livello Gattuso



A me fa impazzire questo atteggiamento, non mollano mai nemmeno per un secondo, non a caso nel Milan Ancelottiano Gattuso era probabilmente il mio idolo


----------



## prebozzio (10 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tipo quali? La mia non è una domanda provocatoria, ma è semplice curiosità. Son curioso di sapere che ha fatto di bello il buon Andonio


Seguo un forum di tifosi del Chelsea, e lì ho letto che nel periodo natalizio, per esempio, si è recato a un paio di feste dei dipendenti (tutti i dipendenti del Chelsea, dai bigliettai ai giardinieri) e ha portato un regalo per tutti, si è prestato a fare foto con i bambini


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Seguo un forum di tifosi del Chelsea, e lì ho letto che nel periodo natalizio, per esempio, si è recato a un paio di feste dei dipendenti (tutti i dipendenti del Chelsea, dai bigliettai ai giardinieri) e ha portato un regalo per tutti, si è prestato a fare foto con i bambini



Ah però! Bei gesti. Aldilà di queste cose, a me non dà l'idea d'essere un montato snob. Forse sbaglio, ma mi dà l'idea d'essere uno molto terra terra.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ah però! Bei gesti. Aldilà di queste cose, a me non dà l'idea d'essere un montato snob. Forse sbaglio, ma mi dà l'idea d'essere uno molto terra terra.


Sì, esatto! Una volta dopo una conferenza stampa ha portato i giornalisti in un locale, un'altra volta ha mangiato una torta che era nella sala conferenze tra le risate generali... niente di trascendentale, ma a Londra è davvero amato da tutti.


----------

